# maxima qx spark plugs



## scoobydodad (May 28, 2012)

can anybody help with a problem, have searched all over to find out which bosch super4 spark plugs will be ok to use in my 1998 maxima qx without any joy, can anyone have an answere.:newbie:


----------

